# Lamar Odom Receives His Own Skittles Machine



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thug Life


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh No


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I bet they play "Find the Skittles" in the sack...

Watch out for the brown Skittle Lamar...


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I bet they play "Find the Skittles" in the sack...
> 
> Watch out for the brown Skittle Lamar...


haha!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They gave Derrick Rose a custom one. That's whack. Odom definitely eats more Skittles than him.


----------

